

Update on a "Braintree for the EU"? - NickVO

I've read a lot of old HR posts about online payment processing services (merchant accounts, payment gateways, recurring billing) all of which seemed to say "use Braintree".
Unfortunately Braintree still hasn't expanded out of the US.
Does anyone have an updated recommendation on which online payment system to use for a small EU (specifically German) based start-up?
======
NickVO
Someone just suggested Adyen - does anyone have any experience with them?

